# Exhaust



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Catback or not.Do I just put mufflers and LT and X or full LT and catback.I want a throaty sound,and performance.All advertise only 10 HP with Catback.I really don't know what to buy.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

YellowGOAT1 said:


> Catback or not.Do I just put mufflers and LT and X or full LT and catback.I want a throaty sound,and performance.All advertise only 10 HP with Catback.I really don't know what to buy.


I put the SSW catback on the car, and it gave real nice mid-range and top end gains. Use that with headers and BAM, you now your ready to roll. HUGE gains noticed. Did not dyno it though. 

Call Paul @ Dezod (who I went through) and he will hook ya up. PM me, if you need his number. I have it some where here.


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea,don't mind give me his number.I neeed to get some prices.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Just do it! Stainless Works long tubes and cat back with the turbo mufflers.
Gives it a real throaty almost big block sound. You wont regret it. :cheers


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks,foe the info.What about CAI.I was thinking of making my own.I just don't know if I can make it look that good.Does anyone know who makes the best cold air intake.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I would go with the lingenfelter CAI, there was a thread here about CAI and this one was highly recommended. In a few months i will be hooking up my exhaust with the SLP long tubes with the off road pipes matched up to the SLP loudmouth cat back, and I'm ordering from TBYRNE, and I'm probably gonna have the install done there as well since I don't live too far (normal driving-60 min, GTO driving-30 min:cool ).


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks,I heard this was a good intake.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Yeah, for the '04's Lingenfelter is probobly the best option.
For an '05....thats a different story.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> Yeah, for the '04's Lingenfelter is probobly the best option.
> For an '05....thats a different story.


Why is it a different story? At the time, K&N was the only other CAI I could find...and it should be called a HAI, not a CAI.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i just ordered my magnaflow catback. will this work when i get the lt's by kooks (sp)?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i just ordered my magnaflow catback. will this work when i get the lt's by kooks (sp)?


Yep, or I can sell you a set of SLP 1.75 ceramic coated headers with high flow cats for $999.00 + shipping!


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

YellowGOAT1 said:


> Yea,don't mind give me his number.I neeed to get some prices.


PM me. He promised me not to spread the word on how much I spent...LOL


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> Just do it! Stainless Works long tubes and cat back with the turbo mufflers.
> Gives it a real throaty almost big block sound. You wont regret it. :cheers


Seriously. Someone else knows about how sweet they are. :cheers


----------

